# High Country Machined Supreme



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

blktail hunter said:


> Has anyone or does anyone shoot this bow with fingers? Good, bad I would like to know what you think. It is 41" ATA 7 inch brace. Thanks


....Alot of the local archers used to shoot that bow, and bows similar to it, before going to a release...I've had a couple of the older fella's tell me that the High Country bows with Hatchet cams shot pretty well with Fingers....I bought an older High Country last spring, it was similar to the Machined Supreme, but had split limbs...The draw length was a tad bit too long for Me, but I shot it pretty good, actually...The "Hatchet" cams have a bit of a soft back wall, unless they have draw stops..Should work well for pulling through a clicker..Hatchet cams need to be timed to the utmost of Your ability, and shooting style, to shoot well..Most of the Hatchet cam bows have a bit of jump to them, and are loud...Make sure to have good strings on it, (I'd go with 452-X)..that way it stays in time, and rotation...The High Country hatchet cam bows were fast..,,And the Machined Extreme was the best of that line....Good Luck with it!..And keep "US" posted on how You like that bow, and how You are shooting...P.S...it will probably shoot sweeter, and quieter for You with an STS-type string stopper on it....Take Care.....Jim


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Ohhh I LIKE hatchet cams, get them timed right and they are fast and accurate.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

NeilM said:


> Ohhh I LIKE hatchet cams, get them timed right and they are fast and accurate.


....Very fast, just loud, and a bit hatefull sometimes!..L.O.L...Jim


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

I shot these bows for years. they were fast and and easily tuned. The back wall was definately spongy . The later models came with a draw stop. I shot my highest scores with the machined supremes


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

I shot a Split Force for many years....basically a Machined Supreme with shorter split limbs. Never did shoot it well though.....the brace height was so short and not forgiving at all. Always thought about getting longer limbs for it but just never got around to it. It still hangs in the pole barn today...not sure if I'll ever use it again!


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

> Very fast, just loud, and a bit hatefull sometimes!.


Kinda like me then


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

I had one that shot great only thing it spent more time in Tenn than at my house.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I always liked "hatchett" cams. When the bow goes off though you know it. I think I've shot quieter rifles.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Machined Supreme*

I shot one for years then let my hunting partner shoot it for some more years. That bow killed elk and deer and I would shoot 278 in the indoors with it, in ht off season. My partner still has it and I still have the box in which it came.


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your reply. I will be sending the payment for the bow. Should have it in a week or so. Think i will shoot it with a Centerest flipper, 64lbs @ 29 in. shooting 28 1/2 in 2315 Super Slam arrows, not sure what broadhead yet thinking Bear Razorhead 145 gr? what do you think.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Try different broadheads, I dnot know what distances your shots are going to come from but you dont need that kind of weight even hunting for Bear or Moose. You might be better shooting a 125gr or maybe smaller.IMO, GOOD LUCK I think you are going to enjoy the bow.


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Should have the bow late next week I'll post on how I set it up and how it shoots.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Just to let you know I killed my Elk with my Machined Supreme with aluminum arrow tipped with a thunderhead 125 @ 29 yrdswent from front shoulder Into the opposite side hip bone. First archery kill and did some dumb stuff retreiveing and chased the 6X6 for about 2 miles.


----------

